# Manitoba Immigration



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

My brother wants to apply for Manitoba. Could anyone help me how to assess the points. His age is 28. He is married . His ielts score is 5 overall. He has done MA in Punjabi(correspondence) and also B.ed(bachelor of education).
He has more than 4 years of work experience in teaching. His spouse qualifications are the same.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Just to Clarify.*



karen6 said:


> My brother wants to apply for Manitoba. Could anyone help me how to assess the points. His age is 28. He is married . His ielts score is 5 overall. He has done MA in Punjabi(correspondence) and also B.ed(bachelor of education).
> He has more than 4 years of work experience in teaching. His spouse qualifications are the same.


You can't "apply for Manitoba". Manitoba is a province, and as such, does not have its own immigration policy, you have to apply for immigration to Canada, and then if aproved, you can live anywhere in the country you want.


----------



## karen6 (Jan 27, 2011)

gringotim said:


> You can't "apply for Manitoba". Manitoba is a province, and as such, does not have its own immigration policy, you have to apply for immigration to Canada, and then if aproved, you can live anywhere in the country you want.


But i got to know from someone that if one have two family friends in Manitoba who are ready to sponsor you one can apply for Manitoba.. if you get approval for Manitoba province then one has to file its application with CIC


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

karen6 said:


> But i got to know from someone that if one have two family friends in Manitoba who are ready to sponsor you one can apply for Manitoba.. if you get approval for Manitoba province then one has to file its application with CIC


All I can tell you is that provinces and territories in Canada do not have there own individual immigration policies, if you are approved for immigration into Canada, you should be able to live anywhere in Canada you want, if you have a sponsor in Manitoba, then you can live there. I think you need to check with official government of Canada immigration offices, the Manitoba government has a program of helping people get into Canada in the hopes you will move and work in Manitoba, but it is still a canadian province, so Canadian Immigration is the first thing you must obtain. check these websites, immigratemanitoba.com and canadavisa.com/manitoba and immigrate.gc.ca/fraud


----------

